# iBook 12'' ou 14'' ?



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Salut,
Je vais sous peu acheter un iBook et j'ai remarqué sur ce forum que la plupart des gens préfèrent le 12'' au 14''... Est-ce que l'écran n'est pas un peu petit ? Dans la mesure où je l'utiliserai plusieurs heures par jour, je crains les maux de tête en fin de journée avec un écran si petit...
Qu'est-ce qui pousse tous les acheteurs vers le 12''? Son prix uniquement ou est-ce qu'il y a d'autres choses qui entrent en ligne de compte et qui font qu'il est plus apprécié que le 14'' ?
J'ajoute que pour moi la différence de prix n'a pas d'importance (j'ai déjà réussi à réunir les fonds nécessaires pour un 14''  )


----------



## PinkTurtle (8 Janvier 2005)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je vais sous peu acheter un iBook et j'ai remarqué sur ce forum que la plupart des gens préfèrent le 12'' au 14''... Est-ce que l'écran n'est pas un peu petit ? Dans la mesure où je l'utiliserai plusieurs heures par jour, je crains les maux de tête en fin de journée avec un écran si petit...
> Qu'est-ce qui pousse tous les acheteurs vers le 12''? Son prix uniquement ou est-ce qu'il y a d'autres choses qui entrent en ligne de compte et qui font qu'il est plus apprécié que le 14'' ?
> J'ajoute que pour moi la différence de prix n'a pas d'importance (j'ai déjà réussi à réunir les fonds nécessaires pour un 14''  )


  Salut!
 J'ai un ibook 14". J'ai regardé un peu les 12" ( enfin à la fnac alors....).L'ibook 14" est très bien ( évidemment je vais pas commencé a regretter mon choix ) mais j'aurais pu prendre un 12", ce qui aurait été mieux pour la mobilité ( moins lourd quoi!).

 L'avantage de l'ibook 14" me semblait etre l'ecran plus grand. Mais comme la résolution est que de 1024*768, je pense que ca doit etre très lisible sur un 12".
 L'argument de l"cran me semble etre mieux adapté à un powerbook où là, pour 1280*1024, effectivement la difference doit se sentir!

  Ah si, j'oubliais! D'office, t'as 60 Go sur un 14". C'est quand même mieux.


----------



## Zyrol (8 Janvier 2005)

Je bosse plusieurs heures par jour sur mon ibook 12" et pas de probleme depuis plus d'1 an et demi. Je n'ai pas de lunnettes, et pas de maux de tete !

Et j'ai un ordi ultra portable !


----------



## Emmanuelion (8 Janvier 2005)

Pas de problème particulier à travailler sur un écran 12".
Pour ma part, je cherchais un ultra portable abordable, et l'ibook 12" s'est avéré un choix extrêmement judicieux, une gois la RAM gonflée à bloc: je le trimballe partout, je ne manque jamais de place (même sur les petites tablettes des avions de ligne). 

Je ne connais pas bien le 14", mais le fait qu'il puisse recevoir un superdrive peut être un motif de choix, sans parler d'une fréquence processeur plus importante. Mais ça n'était pour moi pas du tout important devant la mobilité.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Janvier 2005)

Et puis le 12" est plus joli


----------



## Zyrol (8 Janvier 2005)

tout pareil !!

meme si le 14" n'est pas beaucoup plus gros : il l'est !!!


----------



## pitoupharma (8 Janvier 2005)

en atendant le retour de mon g3 12 pouces parties a


----------



## pitoupharma (8 Janvier 2005)

en attendant le retour de mon g3 12 pouces parties au sav fnac il m'on preté un 14 pouce (g4).c'est en effet plus gros en plus la couleur n'aide pas a cause de l'effet d'optique...(le noir ou le gris donne l'effet d'une machine plus petite)
mis a part ca l'ecran est tres confortable meme si on n'est pas couché dessus et ca cela manque au 12 pouce.(j'utilise mon 12p de maniere trop distante aussi)
comme je vais changer sans doute de machine moi aussi je me tate....meme apres essais je ne suis pas convainqu quoique l'ideal c'est le 12p avec un iliama 19p le week end....


----------



## RSD (8 Janvier 2005)

*Salut,*

 Je compte me commander un Ibook 12" dans la semaine à venir (sauf si Steve annonce mardi que le nouveau Ibook arrivera avec Tiger avant fin avril, mais faut pas rêver je pense...).

 Je compte prendre le 12" car pour moi l'atout majeur d'un portable est justement qu'il doit être facile à transporter, léger et peu encombrant.
 De plus j'ai 2 collègus de travail qui ont respectivement un 12" et un 14", et après avoir comparé je trouve que la différence de confort visuel n'est pas si grande, le 12" est suffisant à mon goûts et si tu t'aperçois que tu bosse beaucoup avec chez toi et que l'écran est juste, bah avec la différence de prix entre le 12" et le 14" (environ 250¤ me semble-il) tu peu te payer un ecran 17" pas trop cher qui sera toujours plus confortable qu'un 14" de portable.


----------



## drs (8 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et puis le 12" est plus joli



qu'une paire de chaussure, peut etre, mais pas plus que mon 14" 

Alex


----------



## RSD (9 Janvier 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> qu'une paire de chaussure, peut etre, mais pas plus que mon 14"
> 
> Alex


 
 Comme dirait l'autre, tout ce qui est petit est mignon...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

et comme dirait l'une, tout ce qui est grand est charmant...    

nan, sérieusementt, poour avoir e eu un 12" et un 14"... j'ai trouvé le 14" vachement plus grand quand je l'ai reçu...

et si tu veux trimballer ton ibook partout avec toi... prend plutot un 12", quit a prendre un ecran externe si tu bosses bcp dessus a la maison...


----------



## Virpeen (9 Janvier 2005)

Je crois que tout a été dit, mais je voulais juste vous faire part de mon expérience... très courte. J'ai switché pour un iBook 14" en octobre dernier et ma moitié, pour un 12" (double switch... pas mal, non ?). Je peux donc comparer les deux chaque jour et pour réellement me mettre dans la peau d'un utilisateur de 12", je rédige ces quelques lignes depuis le 12" (vous me suivez?).

Résultat de la comparaison : le 12" est vraiment trop trop mignon et pratique. C'est un vrai jouet et on le prend volontier sur ses genoux pour un petit surf (grâce à une petite borne Airport... géniale, en passant)... tout en étant affalé dans le canapé. Bref, le 12" devient vite le jouet qu'on veut emporter partout avec soi (et ça tombe bien : il est hyper pratique à trimbaler!).
Quant au 14", personnellement, j'avais opté pour ce choix à cause du SuperDrive (et un peu plus de puissance, mais bon... pas trop signifiante, la différence). Je ne regrette aucunement ce choix aujourd'hui, cela va sans dire ! Il est tout de même pratique à transporter, la visibilité est meilleure (à mon goût) et puis c'est un iBook... alors il est classe !

Juste une remarque : si l'iBook 12" existait avec SuperDrive... que pensez-vous que j'achèterais ?


----------



## Zyrol (9 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'attends que la garantie de mon ibook 12" soit dépassé pour monté un superdrive dans mon iBook. J'ai vu que la bidouille etait pas tres compliqué et acceptable au niveau prix...
 Plus que 7 mois !!!


----------



## MacMadam (9 Janvier 2005)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je vais sous peu acheter un iBook et j'ai remarqué sur ce forum que la plupart des gens préfèrent le 12'' au 14''...


 Ce qui m'avait poussé à choisir le 12" était son prix et sa mobilité. Une chute fatale - le 12" s'oublie vite quand on n'est pas très soigneuse  - l'a achevé. J'ai donc racheté un 14", et je le préfère nettement pour le confort de travail, chose dont je ne me rendais pas obligatoirement compte quand j'avais le 12".


----------



## Gregg (9 Janvier 2005)

Si Apple nous sort un ibook 12" SD , c'est le must du must !


----------



## vincmyl (10 Janvier 2005)

Au moins en BTO


----------



## Gregg (10 Janvier 2005)

Vi , bien évidemment  mais Apple ne le fera pas je pense sinon le powerbook 12" aura du soucis a se faire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

En ce qui concerne le disque dur proposé "en option" avec l'iBook 14'' (80 Go au lieu de 60Go), s'agit-il d'un disque dur 4200 ou 5200 rmp ?
Parceque je ne paierais pas ce prix-là pour seulement 20 Go supplémentaires, mais si le disque est plus rapide, ça change tout...


----------



## Zyrol (10 Janvier 2005)

Il s'agit d'un 4200 tr/min, meme en version 80Go.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Franchement, pour moi, il n'y a pas photo entre un iBook 12" et un 14".
 C'est le 12" sans hésiter.
 Je vais en prendre un car sa mobilité est géniale, et dans mon cas, c'est un facteur déterminant.
 Et bon, quand il s'agit de bosser pendant de longue heure a la maison, ou au bureau, alors je mets un écran 17", et le tour est joué.

 Mais je peux vous dire que quand il s'agit d'aller en intervention dans des salles serveurs (souvent petite) avoir un 12", c'est que du bonheur.

 Donc je dis :vive le 12"


----------



## watanaiko (11 Janvier 2005)

tu possedes deja un 17"... si encore tu possedais un powermac, j'aurai dit ok, mais c'est un PB 17"... je ne te dis pas ça pour t'embeter mais parce que j'hesite a en acheter un pour le travail... il est si lourd que ca le 17" ? sans quoi, il faudrait que j'investisse aussi sur un 12"... je vais commencer a voyager (grave comme dit mon petit frere), et j'ai besoin d'un ordi leger...


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair que le 17" est classe mais un peu encombrant non?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Le 17" est super, il n'y a rien a dire
 Son poids est super, car 3,1Kg pour un 17", c'est léger, et ce n'est pas génant.
 Ce qui est génant, c'est si on doit bcp se déplacer avec la machine et l'utiliser pendant ces transports.
 Je m'explique : Quand je dois partir de chez moi, et aller au bureau, pas de problemes, je le met dans sa housse, et c parti.
 Par contre, quand je suis en déplacement en entreprise, et que je fais le tour des bureaux pour voir les problemes liés a l'informatique, ou que je fais des tests de couverture Wi-Fi et que je marche avec mon 17", la c'est assez chiant, et je pense au 12".

 Donc pour résumé, je dirais qu'un 17" c'est super quand on a qq déplacements ( genre maison - boulot), que l'écran est très agréable.
 Le 12", c'est l'idéal pour des interventions sur le terrain quand on bouge bcp.

 Donc je pense garder mon 17" et faire maison - bureau et le laisser a des endroits fixe.

 Par contre, je vais prendre un 12" pour partir en intervention, ce qui sera plus pratique.

 J'espere que cela va t'aider


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai un 14". J'ai longtemps hésité entre le 12" et le 14" mais vu que c'est mon seul ordi et que la plupart du temps il reste à la maison (mais il bouge pas mal entre les pièces), j'ai préféré un ordi plus confortable. Je trouve le compromis parfait entre portabilité (2.7 kg) et confort d'utilisation. Cela se remarque surtout au moment de mater un DVD au pieu   Pour cela l'écran du 14" est appréciable.

Je pense que le 12" est idéal si la mobilité est un facteur très important.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un 14". J'ai longtemps hésité entre le 12" et le 14" mais vu que c'est mon seul ordi et que la plupart du temps il reste à la maison (mais il bouge pas mal entre les pièces), j'ai préféré un ordi plus confortable. Je trouve le compromis parfait entre portabilité (2.7 kg) et confort d'utilisation. Cela se remarque surtout au moment de mater un DVD au pieu   Pour cela l'écran du 14" est appréciable.
> 
> Je pense que le 12" est idéal si la mobilité est un facteur très important.


 
 Effectivement, il faut savoir de quoi on a besoin.
 Pour mon cas, ayant un 17", les DVD ce sera sur le 17", mais pour les interventions, ce sera le 12"


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

En fait je pense que le 17" est aussi un bon compromis portabilité-confort... pour un ordi qu'on ne veut pas trop déplacer trop souvent, il est parfait. 

 J'aime pas trop les desktop pour la maison, car ils sont "scotchés" à leur place, or il est tellement agréable de bosser/surfer/jouer tout en étant étendue sur son canapé (vive le wifi !) rien que pour cela, les portables sont appréciables. Et le 17" offre le confort d'un desktop tout en restant portable...

 Mais je suis d'accord que pour les interventions, rien de mieux qu'un 12" facile à "bouger"...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En fait je pense que le 17" est aussi un bon compromis portabilité-confort... pour un ordi qu'on ne veut pas trop déplacer trop souvent, il est parfait.
> 
> J'aime pas trop les desktop pour la maison, car ils sont "scotchés" à leur place, or il est tellement agréable de bosser/surfer/jouer tout en étant étendue sur son canapé (vive le wifi !) rien que pour cela, les portables sont appréciables. Et le 17" offre le confort d'un desktop tout en restant portable...
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord que pour les interventions, rien de mieux qu'un 12" facile à "bouger"...


 Effectivement, j'avais bcp hésité avant de prendre le 17", et j'en suis totalement satisfait.
 C'est un portable très confortable.

 Mais maintenant, je dois aller en intervention dans diverses entreprises, et je dois dire que la, il me faudra un 12" pour pouvoir ne pas etre trop géné.
 Donc j'aurais le 17" pour le bureau, et le 12" pour les déplacement.

 Et je dois dire que c vrai qu'avec le wi-fi et un 17" a la maison, c'est vraiment super


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi je pourrai plus me passer du portable


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi non plus, et je dois dire que je ne pense pas que je vais me prendre une machine de bureau pour la maison tout de suite.

 Mais bon, si on m'en donne une au bureau, alors je ne dis pas non, une petite debian dessus, et le tour sera joué.


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

dites, 1024*768 c'est pas limite comme resol ?

 c'est vrai que ca fait un moment que je suis en 1280*1024 sur mon lcd 17" et j'ai du mal a me rendre compte que ca donne du 1024*768 sur du 12 ou 14"..


----------



## PinkTurtle (13 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> dites, 1024*768 c'est pas limite comme resol ?
> 
> c'est vrai que ca fait un moment que je suis en 1280*1024 sur mon lcd 17" et j'ai du mal a me rendre compte que ca donne du 1024*768 sur du 12 ou 14"..


 
 Si ca fait un choc au début(. idem, j'vais un 17" 1280*1024).
 Mais on s'y fait!


----------



## drs (13 Janvier 2005)

salut

oui c'est vrai que c'est un peu limité, j'aimerais avoir plus grand.
Si je pouvais passer en 1280x1024 sur mon ibook je le ferais mais c 'est pas possible apparemment.

Mais bon, on s'y fait, et quand vraiment j'ai besoin de plus grand, j'ai toujours l'écran externe.

Alex


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

je me demande d'ou ca peut venir puisque j'ai deja eu les cartes ati 9200 et nvivia fx5200 (qui equipe le pb12), on peut aller au dela de 1024*768

 est ce que les cartes video sur ces macs sont bridees d'une facon qu'on puisse contourner ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

effectivement, la résolution me dérange un peu, mais bon, je pense qu'Apple pourrait fournir une mise a jour des drivers de la cg pour avoir une meilleure résolution


----------



## drs (13 Janvier 2005)

en fait, je me demande si la limitation vient vraiment de la carte graphique ou de l'écran.

Je n'ai jamais essayé avec un écran externe seul, donc je peux pas vous dire.

Alex


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> en fait, je me demande si la limitation vient vraiment de la carte graphique ou de l'écran.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais essayé avec un écran externe seul, donc je peux pas vous dire.
> 
> Alex


 
 Effectivement, en y pensant, ca peut venir de ca, car sur un 12", avec une trop grande résolution, ca peut devenir illisible.


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

avec ces 2 cartes, on peut facilement depasser les 1024*768 sur pc

 donc je vois pas pk on pourrait pas le faire sur mac...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

effectivement, je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi on ne pourrait pas monter en résolution, du moins, sur le 14", car je ne sais pas si sur l'iBook ca reste lisible avec une plus grande résolution.


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

y a tous pleins de drivers ati et nvidia differents sur pc 

 y en a egalement sur mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas, mais je vais chercher pour voir.
 Mais bon, je pense qu'il doit y avoir des drivers pour mac permettant qq améliorations.


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

je vais chercher aussi

 je serai super surpris qu'il n'y en ait pas

 on se tient au courant


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

ok pas de problemes, on se tient au courant


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

pour l'instant, sur le site ati y a ca

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/ati-radeon-10-3-6-jan2005.dmg

 qui date du 10 janvier


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

ok, mais es-ce que ca ne faisait pas partie de l'amélioration des drivers lors des dernières mises a jour ???


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

j'en sais rien,

 je n'ai pas encore de mac et ce "probleme" de resolution va compter dans mon achat...

 tu as teste ce driver ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Moi je suis sur un PB 17", donc pas de prob de résolution, mais il nous faudrait une bonne ame pour tester sur un 12", que ce soit iBook ou PB.

 Es-ce que nous allons trouver ca ??? c'est pour l'intérêt de la communauté dont nous faisons parti.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant, sur le site ati y a ca
> 
> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/ati-radeon-10-3-6-jan2005.dmg
> 
> qui date du 10 janvier


 
C'est un driver pour la 10.3.6 uniquement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Et si je me souviens bien, lors du passage en 10.3.7, il y'avait une amélioration des drivers des CG ???
 Qqu'un confirme ?


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

du nouveau ?


----------



## lolodolo (14 Janvier 2005)

Les écrans TFT sont fait pour afficher une seule résolution ("native").
Une résolution inférieure est possible par interpolation (d'où un affichage flou en général), et une résolution supérieure est rigoureusement impossible, même si la carte graphique a cette capacité.
Pas la peine donc d'espérer afficher mieux que 1024*768 sur vos ibooks...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi je n'avais pas de nouveau, mais un de nos amis en avait lui.
 Et c'est pas la news que je désirais entendre ... lol
 Alors es-ce qu'il faut continuer a chercher ou pas ?


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

imaginons un moment que ce soit vraiment

 si le 12" est limite a 102*768

 comment cela fait il que le 14" aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas trop, mais bon, j'avais espoir d'augmenter la résolution.
 j'ai un ami qui a un tablet 10", et il a une résolution de 1024x768, qui ne peut augmenter du fait du nombre de pixels.
 Alors j'aurais pensé faire mieux sur un 12" qui a normalement plus de pixels.

 Si certains ont des idées, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

le 12 et le 14 n'ont pas la meme taille et donc pas le meme nombre de pixels et pourtant la meme resolution, je trouve ca bizarre

 par ailleurs, j'ai teste sur mon vieil ecran packard bell 14" qui trainait dans mon grenier, je depasse facilement les 1024*768 en diminuant la frequence de rafraichissement a 60 Hz (contre 75 en 1024*768)


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (14 Janvier 2005)

en ce qui concerne les résolution d'écran, le 1024*768 est couramment utilisé pour le 15 pouces. Le fait que le 14 pouces n'ai pas de résolution plus élévé n'est pas un problème au contraire, il faut voir le problème dans l'autre sens, il est intéressant d'avoir un 12 pouces à 1024*768.
Pour benéficier de résolution plus élevées, il faut passer au 17 pouces (1280*1024) au 19 pouces(1600*1200) ou au 22 pouces (1920*1440). Attention, ces valeurs sont des valeurs usuelles, il se peu que des grand écrans n'ai une résolution native moins importante. opur ce qui voudrait travailler en très haute résolution (1920*1440 voire 2048*1536) et qui n'ont pas l'argent nécessaire pour acheter un écran plat, rabatez vous sur les CRT, on fait pas mieux en qualité d'image, et le rapport taille/prix est imbattable, il faut juste pouvoir le caser sur le bureau.
En répondant à la question de base du forum, faut-il un ibook 12 ou 14 pouces, on viens de dire qu'il travaillait a la même résolution, vous aurez donc les même indication à l'écran mais en plus petit.
Il faut savoir que l'ibook 12 pouce fait la taille, en gros, d'une feuille A4 donc facilement glissable dans un porte documents. 
A mon sens, et ce sera la conclusion, il vaut mieux opter pour un ibook 12 pouces et eventuellement travailler sur un 15 pouce chez soi si vous voulez un écran plus grand.
Je me demande même s'il n'existe pas un crack pour déverouiller le mode bureau étendu (l'ibook utilise la même carte graphique que le powerbook )


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

NON l'ibook n'utilise MAIS ALORS PAS DU TOUT la meme carte graphique que le powerbook


----------



## lolodolo (14 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop, mais bon, j'avais espoir d'augmenter la résolution.
> j'ai un ami qui a un tablet 10", et il a une résolution de 1024x768, qui ne peut augmenter du fait du nombre de pixels.
> Alors j'aurais pensé faire mieux sur un 12" qui a normalement plus de pixels.
> 
> Si certains ont des idées, n'hésitez pas.


 Le 12 pouces du ibook a la même résolution que le 14 pouces et que le 10 pouces de ton ami, c'est tout simplement qu'il y a plusieurs tailles de pixels...
D'ailleurs les télé LCD 20' 4/3 ont une résolution de seulement 640*480...
Donc, le nombre de pixels n'a rien à voir avec la taille de l'écran


----------



## lolodolo (14 Janvier 2005)

Le crack existe, il est possible d'afficher plus de 1024*768 avec un ibook sur un écran externe. Avec une petite recherche sur le forum, vous devez pouvoir trouver ça...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

ok, ben on va chercher ca.

 au fait, j'ai vu le 12 et le 14" de la gamme iBook hier, le 12" est bien plus beau.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> ok, ben on va chercher ca.
> 
> au fait, j'ai vu le 12 et le 14" de la gamme iBook hier, le 12" est bien plus beau.




C'est clair. je pense que c'est du au fait que le clavier aille jusqu'au bord.

J'adore cet ordi !!!!


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

ca s'appelle screen spanning doctor

 mais bon, c'est dommage, ce qui interessait surtout c la resol interne, pas externe...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

J'hésitais entre un PB et un iBook 12", mais bon, au vue de l'utilisation que j'en ferais, et tenant compte du fait que j'ai un PB 17", ma bourse apprécie et valide le choix de l'iBook.


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

dommage que la ram coute si cher

 sinon j'aurai bien achete directement une barrette de 1 Go (que ce soit pour l'ibook 12 ou le pb 12)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> dommage que la ram coute si cher
> 
> sinon j'aurai bien achete directement une barrette de 1 Go (que ce soit pour l'ibook 12 ou le pb 12)


 
 Ben vu le prix de la ram sur apple, c'est clair, mais regarde sur MacWay


----------



## calvin (16 Janvier 2005)

macway c'est assez cher

 je viens de trouver 240¤ la barrette de 1 Go Corsair


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (16 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> macway c'est assez cher
> 
> je viens de trouver 240¤ la barrette de 1 Go Corsair


 
Ouais, mais Corsair c'est ce qui se fait de mieu. Ca n'a rien à voir avec de la no name, et ca peut jouer sur les perf.


----------



## calvin (16 Janvier 2005)

de toute facon, pour rien au monde je n'acheterai de la memoire noname


----------



## nicolapinot (16 Janvier 2005)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne le disque dur proposé "en option" avec l'iBook 14'' (80 Go au lieu de 60Go), s'agit-il d'un disque dur 4200 ou 5200 rmp ?
> Parceque je ne paierais pas ce prix-là pour seulement 20 Go supplémentaires, mais si le disque est plus rapide, ça change tout...


 
 Je m'étais dit ca aussi mais au moment de commander, j'ai tout oublié... quel balot!


----------



## Cricri (16 Janvier 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étais dit ca aussi mais au moment de commander, j'ai tout oublié... quel balot!


Pour l'ibook il semble qu'il n'y a pas d'option 5400 t
Est-ce qu'on peut en mettre un autre sans rompre la garantie ?
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=1747


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Si tu es bidouilleur c'est possible


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, concernant les DD il faut voir les prix apple, et les prix sur d'autres magazins, et après, il faut voir si on peut revendre facilement le DD apple, ou es-ce que ce sera l'enfer.

 Perso, je vais prendre un iBook 12" avec l'option 60Go, car l'option 80Go ne vaut pas le cout.


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> car l'option 80Go ne vaut pas le cout.


 

 par rapport a son prix ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Exactement, car le prix pour passer d'un 30Go a un 60Go est correct.
 Par contre, le prix pour passer d'un 30Go à un 80Go (4200tr qui plus est) n'est vraiment pas interessante.
 Donc autant prendre un 60Go et opter pour du stockage externe par la suite.


----------



## Cricri (17 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es bidouilleur c'est possible


Et la garantie....


----------



## vincmyl (17 Janvier 2005)

La garantie saute ca c'est sur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

je ne parle pas de dd par la suite, mais bien de dd commandé sur apple.
 Et je parlais de la différence de prix apple.


----------

